# Anyone Gluten-Free and Noticing Less Symptoms?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello-
I'm 34 yrs old and I believe I may have hashi's: have many of the symptoms, my sister has it (and all the women on my mom's side have thyroid issues). However, my blood-work is always "normal", except for the ANA antibodies (but all of the other standard auto-immune stuff comes back "normal" as well).

I've heard of the connection between auto-immune conditions and gluten. Has anyone noticed a change in their thyroid symptoms by going gluten-free? If so, in what way? Btw, I don't notice any GI issues when I do eat gluten, but I'm wondering if it might help.

My symptoms include:
- Severe, chronic dry eyes
- Cold intolerance (getting worse over the years) - Raynaud's
- Leg muscle aches from feet being so cold or not getting enough circulation.
- Low blood pressure (88/50 at times)
- Low body temperature
- Fatigue, brain fog
- Excessive sweating, but cold
- Anxiety/depression
- PCOS
- Dry, thinning hair

Thanks!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Btw, last lab results were:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Hello-
> I'm 34 yrs old and I believe I may have hashi's: have many of the symptoms, my sister has it (and all the women on my mom's side have thyroid issues). However, my blood-work is always "normal", except for the ANA antibodies (but all of the other standard auto-immune stuff comes back "normal" as well).
> 
> I've heard of the connection between auto-immune conditions and gluten. Has anyone noticed a change in their thyroid symptoms by going gluten-free? If so, in what way? Btw, I don't notice any GI issues when I do eat gluten, but I'm wondering if it might help.
> ...


Hi there!!









Well.......................I have been gluten-free for so many years I have lost count and certainly benefit from it. It made a huge difference before and after RAI (radiation of thyroid.) I would never go off my gluten-free diet. No way!! LOL!!

That said, I am thinking that you may have low ferritin. Have you ever had a Ferritin Test? Have you been "officially" diagnosed w/Reynaud's??

Please read this.......
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I would suspect that as well as a magnesium deficiency. I suggest you get your magnesium and other electrolytes tested.

What do you mean all antibodies are normal except for ANA? Do you have ANA? What other antibodies do you have that are in normal range. I am thinking you have Sjogren's as well.

Both Reynaud's and Sjogren's have very important "clinical" diagnostic criteria. And certain antibodies are "suggestive" but not definitive of the above.

Getting back to the gluten. If you are intolerant, that would batter your immune system down. Yes, indeed!

Hope I have helped you thing about some things that may help you. You are very symptomatic.

Also, are you on thyroxine replacement; if so, what and how much? Do you have recent labs and ranges you can share w/us? What makes you think you have Hashimoto's? We do need to see some thyroid labs in order to help you further. Include your lab ranges, please!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you, Andros.
My lab results are listed in my signature below. Ferritin is fine. Don't remember the numbers, but I posted the results a few months back and you commented, thinking that they seemed fine, too.

ANA antibodies were negative, and then positive the next visit. At that point, Dr said they were a very strong positive, too. Lupus, Sjogren's, RA, and another autoimmune disorders were tested, all came back negative. Hashimoto's antibodies, came back "normal" as well. See below.

My sister has Hashi's and my mother, grandmother, maternal aunt, and my female cousins have all been diagnosed hypothyroid. They all take Synthroid and seem to be doing alright. Even with "normal" test results, my doctor was willing to put me on a low dose of Synthroid considering the family history and my symptoms. I was on 12.5 of Synthroid for 2 days and couldn't handle it. Felt like I was on speed: heart racing, super irritable, agitated, just awful.

Considering the ANA antibodies and the symptoms, I believe something autoimmune is going on and I suspect thyroid is being affected somehow, it's just not showing up.

In the meantime, I'm working at going totally gluten free for a while. I've cut down on gluten about 50% over the past year and the last few days I haven't had any. It's difficult, because I don't want to lose weight - I'm pretty thin. Andros, in what way did you feel better by going gluten free? Can you describe? What symptoms got better for you? As far as I know, I don't have any GI issues when I eat gluten.

Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Btw, last lab results were:


FT4 is below mid-range of range given (1.28) and that is suspicious. Wonder what your FREE T3 would be like if that is so low? It could be really high because you are converting too fast or low because there is not sufficient FT4.

TSH not bad but most of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Can you request new labs of TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3?? Also, waxing and waning antibodies cultivate suspicion as well. At least for me they do.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You could have your endo test you for gluten sensitivity. Easy blood test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thank you, Andros.
> My lab results are listed in my signature below. Ferritin is fine. Don't remember the numbers, but I posted the results a few months back and you commented, thinking that they seemed fine, too.
> 
> ANA antibodies were negative, and then positive the next visit. At that point, Dr said they were a very strong positive, too. Lupus, Sjogren's, RA, and another autoimmune disorders were tested, all came back negative. Hashimoto's antibodies, came back "normal" as well. See below.
> ...


This is the thing; you could be hyper. That is why I commented that FT4 "might" be converting to FT3 at a rapid rate. If you took thyroxine under these "supposed" circumstances, it would push you over the edge.

Now I remember. Posters start new threads and therefore, we can't keep track of the posting history.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

So, you had Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 for lupus and it all came back undetectible?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you Heidi and Andros. Yes, that is correct, ANA Antibodies were a "strong positive" at one point, then had the lupus bloodwork and other auto-immune bloodwork - all negative.

Also, I did notice that my symptoms got much worse over the past 2 years when I had some extra stress in my life, and since I went off birth control. Was on b/c for 16 years to regulate menstrual cycle (PCOS).

I'll look into the gluten sensitivity test. How did your health/symptoms improve by going gluten free, Andros?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> This is the thing; you could be hyper. That is why I commented that FT4 "might" be converting to FT3 at a rapid rate. If you took thyroxine under these "supposed" circumstances, it would push you over the edge.
> 
> Now I remember. Posters start new threads and therefore, we can't keep track of the posting history.
> 
> ...


No pain (fibro),no edema, weight loss, no lethargy and narcolepsy after a meal................

Here is the thing about the above tests; all mine are undetectible also. But we know that at one time, they were through the roof. So, when you feel ill and you don't know the reason, that would be the time to get those tests re-checked.

We also know that once Lupus, always Lupus. Just grateful they are in remission and I kid you not. Boy!!

Catching them is tricky. They will wax and wane for years until they are full-blown.


----------

